# Have all the retirees gone away?



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Nobody has posted in a couple months..

Even with the pandemic shutdown, around here most retirees have fared well and kept local essential small businesses going.

My "new " normal hasn't been that different than my "old" normal. It is still going by one day at a time.

So how is it going for you?


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Looks like at most retail stores are running close to 100% wearing mask.
It's a PIA for me, my medical chart shows SOB and COPD!


----------



## copperhead46 (Jan 25, 2008)

We're about the same, really haven't changed our routine much,except for wearing masks when we go to the store. My husband has COPD and Ahsma, but he wears his mask. Bout the only other difference is that we don't have friends over to cook out, and I miss that..




po boy said:


> Looks like at most retail stores are running close to 100% wearing mask.
> It's a PIA for me, my medical chart shows SOB and COPD!


ur routine


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

This pandemic has not changed anything for me.


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

Still retired, still here, but not much new going on. Masks, staying home alot more.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

With my asthma and bronchitis when I go where face coverings are required. I wear a bandana so i can breath cool air from the bottom and if I find it hard to breath I can turn away and take a couple huffs on my inhaler under it. Once outside in the safe zone, the bandana goes back around my neck to avoid the fines some of the cities and towns I go to have put in effect even though the state ordinance says LEOs are supposed to educate and give a disposable mask first.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

I've cut back on going places that have a lot of people around. A lot of my friends are still hibernating so there's not as much interaction there. But my phone conversations have increased.

Some days I feel like I bore myself. I seldom watch TV, (I read) only have a small raised bed garden on an acre so outside is not a lot of work - and how much housework can one person do?


----------



## In The Woods (Apr 27, 2017)

Nothing much has changed for me either. I still only go to town once every other week for groceries etc.

I use the Walmart online ordering and pickup so I don’t have to go into the store. About once a month I need to stop at the hardware store - in and out in 5 minutes or less.

Regular quarterly doctor appointments have been done over the phone which is great since it’s a 2 hour round trip normally.

All of this just reinforces my hermit type lifestyle.

I HATE wearing a mask. Also I find it just creeps me out to see everyone else wearing masks when I go to town.

I’ve been spending more time on a couple forums I frequent but I find the politics has been creeping into them. I don’t care about that and don‘t want to see it on forums like this.


----------



## birdman1 (Oct 3, 2011)

about the same here , i mask n glove up to go to the store ,


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

masks are mandatory here since friday with a few exceptions like asthma etc. i've been wearing mine all along the few times i go out. i spent 40 dollars in gas since march and still have half of that left. i'm a homebody anyway. spend my time gardening, reading etc. i like my own company . always have and as long as i have books i'll be fine. ~Georgia


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I officially retired from teaching last September, but I manage real estate and investments for my family and for a trust.
When the virus blather started, I planted a garden, which is now about 1000 sq ft. I don't have a whole lot of time for anything other than those jobs.

I miss going to see a film in a theater!!!


----------



## Farmerjack41 (Jun 6, 2017)

Has been a very busy summer. Do not go to town very often, mostly to the hardware store, and grocery store. Have put up two cuttings of hay. Garden for most part has done well. Have sold more beets this year than ever. Planted some golden ones, ordered by mistake, and they have sold like wildfire. Sure will be adding those to the seed list for next year. Glad to see the month of August show up, means fall is a little closer and maybe things slowing down.
Up till last couple weeks weather has been decent, then it turn hot.
I made a couple of short trips in the motor home. Managed to stay away from the crowds, by going to certain areas. Pup is almost year old and is showing signs of growing up, well most of the time anyway. He likes to travel so that is good. All in all, has not been too much of a change for me, never been much a goer and duer anyway. Like most other, not fond of the mask, but well comply when I need to. Tired of the riots and political crap!
Take care everyone.


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

Pretty much the same here. Go to the store every week or 10 days. Tend garden. Watch tv. Talk to the dog. Some long phone conversations. Had a drive by birthday party on my birthday. Folks came up my drive and talked a bit through the window and took off again. Some few got out and sat on the front patio a while with some distancing involved. Wear the mask/bandanna when I go to town and in stores. Comes off when I get back in vehicle. I prefer the bandanna to the mask with the ear loops. I miss going out now and then to meet friends for dinner in town. Haven't been to church since early March and miss that.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

In The Woods,

If you think seeing everyone with a mask on is freaky , think how I felt the other day while at the gun shop restocking on my home range ammunition.

All the gun shop personnel were masked and with their sidearms waist holstered as usual and the two city cops were buying their ammo for their range re-certification and all of us regulars in there with masks or bandanas on to comply with the state order.

As the clerk was taking care of my order, I said to the clerk and one of the cops I knew standing beside me that it sure felt weird since half in the shop were open carrying and most of the rest of us were concealed carrying and most all being regular customers, knew each other and the cop said for now it was the law of the state.

The clerk gave us both a laugh when he told me since the face covering ordinance he noticed most all of us were stopping outside the door and waving to the folks working there we recognized before masking up and entering and saying hello by name.anyway. They both chuckled as I said with masks on both sides of the counter, even though we all knew one another, it felt like going to an outlaw's convention LOL.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

My husband retired a few weeks ago

He came home, looked around and decided to update the entire house. Needless to say, we have been BUSY!


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Terri,

I can relate to the update the whole place concept.

For the past two months i have been cutting the outlaying 20 foot tall scrub brush trees and possum grape vine roots that have exploded up my good trees and pulling the dead vines out of the tall shade trees with my good arm while leveraging between my cuff crutch and vine to keep from falling as the vine snaked down and I leaned on the crutch to grab a few feet up the vine so I can mow the grass under them.

The other day while pulling a vine down , i lost my crutch and as my neighbor saw me and the vine falling backwards to the ground, instead of rushing and having to help stand me up, he got to me laughing at how i was hanging by my armpits in a low fork of the tree after he watched me hand over hand climb that grape vine like Tarzan faster than it wormed it's way down the tree after I sweat lost my crutch to get to the low fork to keep standing.

As I was two crutch armpit hanging in the fork with my feet barely toe touching the ground, he said he knew he could lift my 190 pounds up and out but if his wife or my GF saw, they might say we were dancing in the trees so bending the fork down a few inches would be better and I agreed as I told him that tree fork I had speed climbed toup the vine was alreadypulling my overalls up giving me a denim wedgie.

After he got me down and back on my 3 legs, we walked over to his picnic table where the ladies were sitting and laughing at how I hand climbed up from the 40 degree or so angle as his wife got me a glass of iced tea.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Laughter truly is the best medicine!


----------



## In The Woods (Apr 27, 2017)

Shrek said:


> In The Woods,
> 
> If you think seeing everyone with a mask on is freaky , think how I felt the other day while at the gun shop restocking on my home range ammunition.
> 
> ...


Great story!

I haven’t been to my gun shop lately.

However I did buy a handgun during the beginning of the virus thing.

For the first month or so they were closed up tight. Then they opened up to curbside sales for local residents only. You bought the firearm online with the option to pick up at the store. They had instructions to pull up to the side of the building for your appointment time they gave you over the phone.

You were then to call them to tell them you had arrived. The clerk came out - with mask of course - and started the transaction on a tablet. Did the preliminary stuff then said he would go inside to do the instant background check - had to be done on the PC.

Back out in a couple minutes - signed a couple times on the tablet - then he went inside to get your firearm.

All in all they were very organized and it was relatively pain free. Just really weird to buy a firearm that way. I thanked him for providing the service - I’m sure it was a huge pain for them.


----------



## Robotron (Mar 25, 2012)

Other than the background check, sounds like most street corner deals in the neighborhood. Just hand over the paper.


----------



## ladytoysdream (Dec 13, 2008)

I am not happy with the new format here. Like now all I see is big gray circles 
to the right. Bigger than the base of a soda can. On the left is bigger blue, stars, 
and like badges, that hide the user names. I do this on a computer. 

Nothing major here. Just doing our normal. I do most all of the shopping / errand 
running and when in a store, I wear the mask. Sometimes I even wear plastic gloves. 
Trying to get stocked up now, so don't have to go out much this winter. 

I been keeping a daily diary. Basically if I went to stores, and which ones. So if the 
news post a active covid case locally I know if I was in that store or not , that day. 

Put in a decent garden. Peppers and tomatoes and the sunflowers did real good. 
Got some pumpkins, squash, and cucumbers. Would have been even better if 
we had got normal rainfall. Went 13 days without any rain. Did not help the plants 
at all. I watered what I could. Not much rain lately either.

Been working with my small animals and staying busy with them. 

A bit frustrated with some bill amounts increasing. The new Spectrum bill 
had me really muttering. It's either pay the increase or go back to poor service 
from the 2 companies we used to be with.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I think everyone's computer or tablet or phone must be presenting this forum differently!!


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

We are just getting used to retirement. I have been retired for a couple of years but Husband just retired. It is great being together so I have spent less time on the computer or doing other things that occupied me when he was at work. Life certainly takes on a very different rhythm. 

Many bills have also increased for us. And I expect they will keep going up. We follow a strict budget (have been on the retirement budget ever since I retired to get used to it and to see where we needed to improve) and I have included a 10% inflation column to cover the rise in bills every year.

Our gardens have been spectacular despite the fact that we have had a cold summer. Our summers here in the Yukon are usually hot. People do not realize how hot the sun gets here and we always have many cases of sunstroke and heat stroke with the tourists. Everywhere around us they have had huge heat - highest temperatures ever recorded in the Arctic and the biggest permafrost melt. We have had a lot of rain which is unusual for us. 

We have found that going to our local Agriculture department has really helped with our garden. They experiment all the time so know what grows and what doesn't. And they are great at helping - even come out to see what you are doing with both plants and animals. 

So far the very strict health and safety measures means we have only had 15 cases of covid-19 and no deaths and nothing for months. The borders are still closed and manned. All of my husband's staff have had to do their 2 weeks on the borders monitoring people coming in and passing through.


----------



## Burntfinger (Aug 28, 2013)

Saw the topic, decided I'd get a cup of coffee and here I am - 2 months later! Senior Moments  

It snowed last night for the fist time since June. Chickens weren't happy, I wasn't either. Had to get the extension pole and clean the dish off to get a signal. I turned 73 last week and my wife turned 62. I bought my wife a Kahr 45 for her birthday She shot it and liked how she could handle the recoil. 

Some of our neighbors visit, some don't. We enjoy the ones who do and miss the ones that don't. There is a grocery store, a hardware store and a gas station that don't require face diapers so we shop there.


----------



## Grafton County Couple (Sep 20, 2018)

We sold/relocated to OR from NH in December and, being retired, planned to explore (CA excluded) the west/southwest. We're 'live-in caretaking' the home/property & livestock of family members who are living in/renovating a rental property.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

ladytoysdream said:


> I am not happy with the new format here. Like now all I see is big gray circles
> to the right. Bigger than the base of a soda can. On the left is bigger blue, stars,
> and like badges, that hide the user names. I do this on a computer.
> 
> ...


I had that big circle to the side also when using my Internet Explorer browser but my Firefox browser works better and no big circles are displayed.


----------

